# Telekomrechnung - nicht verlangte Dienstleistung



## Anonymous (16 September 2004)

Hallo Forumsteilnehmer,

wegen andauernd falsch gestellter Rechnungen der DTAG liege ich mit dieser im Dauerclinch, konnte aber bisher fast alle Probleme lösen, weil bisher zu offensichtliche "Fehlleistungen" der DTAG vorlagen.

Folgendes Problem kann ich als juristischer Laie jedoch im Moment nicht lösen und bitte euch um Tipps:

Die DTAG berechnet mir seit Juni diesen Jahres monatlich zusätzlich eine Grundgebühr für den Dienst "Unified Messaging" (ein kostenpflichtiger Zusatzdienst zur T-NetBox - die T-NetBox selber ist im ISDN-Komfortanschluss enthalten),  obwohl ich diesen nie durch eine aktive Willenserklärung bestellt und auch definitiv nie benutzt habe. 

Gegen diese Grundgebühr in den entsprechenden Rechnungen habe ich folgenden Widerspruch per Fax eingelegt:
-------------------------------------------------------------
An	: Deutsche Telekom AG, 13500 Berlin
Fax	: 0800 330 1039
Von	: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Datum	: 9.8.2004
Seiten	: 1

Kundennummer		xxxxxxxxxxxx
Buchungskonto		xxxxxxxxxxxx

Rechnungen Juni, Juli und August 2004

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
gegen folgende Punkte der o.a. Rechnungen lege ich Widerspruch ein:

Rechnung Nr. xxx xxx xxxx vom 3.6.2004:
Artikel-/Leistungsnummer  38367........... 2,54 € zzgl. 16% MWSt.
Rechnung Nr. xxx xxx xxxx vom 5.7.2004:
Artikel-/Leistungsnummer  38346 .......... 4,30 € zzgl. 16% MWSt.

Rechnung Nr. xxx xxx xxxx vom 3.8.2004:
Artikel-/Leistungsnummer  38367 .......... 4,30 € zzgl. 16% MWSt.

Diese Zusatzleistung (Unified Messaging zur T-NetBox) wurde von mir 
nie bestellt und ich bin auch nicht daran interessiert.
Sollten die von mir an die Deutsche Telekom AG bisher bezahlten o.a. 
Gebühren dafür nicht als Gutschrift auf der nächsten Rechnung erscheinen, 
werde ich die Ihnen erteilte Einzugsermächtigung zurückziehen und diesen 
Betrag von der übernächsten Rechnung abziehen.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
xxxxxxxx
-------------------------------------------------------------

Die Antwort der Telekom vom 17.8.2004 per Briefpost:
-------------------------------------------------------------
Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxxxxxxxx,

vielen Dank für Ihr Schreiben.

Die Leistung T-NetBox mit Unified Messaging wurde bei der  Produkteinstellung aller Aktiv-Mobilverträge allen Kunden zunächst kostenlos bis 31.3.2004 automatisch zur Verfügung gestellt.
Dazu wurden Sie mit einem entsprechenden Anschreiben der Deutschen Telekom AG zur Vertragsumstellung im Oktober 2003 informiert.

Da Sie diesem nicht widersprochen und die Box auch bisher nicht gekündigt haben, erfolgt die Berechnung zu Recht.

Sollten Sie diese Leistung nicht mehr wünschen, so bitten wir Sie, von Ihrem Anschluss aus die Hotline der T-NetBox unter 08003304747 anzurufen und dort zu kündigen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
xxxxxx
-------------------------------------------------------------

Jetzt bin ich nicht sicher, ob ich schon durch Nichtreaktion einen Vertrag mit der Telekom eingegangen bin und bezahlen muss oder den Betrag wie angekündigt abziehen kann.

Vielleicht hat jemand das Wissen oder die Erfahrungen, um mir weiterzuhelfen. Danke schon im Voraus.


----------



## Anonymous (16 September 2004)

HerrS schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Forumsteilnehmer,
> wegen andauernd falsch gestellter Rechnungen der DTAG liege ich mit dieser im Dauerclinch, konnte aber bisher fast alle Probleme lösen, weil bisher zu offensichtliche "Fehlleistungen" der DTAG vorlagen.
> Dazu wurden Sie mit einem entsprechenden Anschreiben der Deutschen Telekom AG zur Vertragsumstellung im Oktober 2003 informiert.
> Da Sie diesem nicht widersprochen und die Box auch bisher nicht gekündigt haben, erfolgt die Berechnung zu Recht.
> ...



Das ist ja arg, eine "nette Art" deutscher ......mentalität, oder? Sie haben, sagen sie, nie etwas bestellt, keine Willenserklärung, in welcher Form auch immer, abgegeben? Haben Sie das angebliche Anschreiben überhaupt bekommen? Sie müssen es ja nicht einmal gekriegt haben ... Sie müssen auch nicht bemerkt haben, dass da ein Dienst stillschweigend aktiv wurde. Wenn Sie diesen nicht einmal benutzt haben.
Ich rate Ihnen dringend, sich an Ihre nächste Verbraucherzentrale oder den VZBV e.V. in Berlin zu wenden. Die VZn haben einen Telekom-Fachmann, der meist schon mehrere Fälle auf dem Tisch hat, wenn man da vorspricht. Uns wurde da mal schnell geholfen. Nach einem Schreiben der Verbraucherschützer an die "T" war Ruhe. Auch ist deren Beratung kostenlos oder kostet ein paar Euro. 
Ohne dies letztlich wirklich einschätzen zu können, halte ich Versuche, Leuten unverlangt irgendwelche Dienste befristet einzurichten und dann nach Ablauf stillschweigend abzukassieren für wettbewerbswidrig. 
Vielleicht fragen Sie, neben der Verbraucherzentrale, auch mal bei der Wettbewerbszentrale e.V. in Bad Homburg zu dem Thema nach. Mit der "T" sich anzulegen erfordert entsprechende Sachkunde. Beistand ist sinnvoll.

_editiert siehe NUB tf/mod _


----------



## HerrS (16 September 2004)

@Gast, 
danke für die Antwort und den Hinweis auf die Verbraucherzentrale.

@Alle:
hier noch das Anschreiben der Telekom vom August 2003, in dem der Dienst "Unified Messaging" angekündigt wird: 


> Deutsche Telekom AG, Kundenniederlassung
> Postfach 10 04 33, 03004 Cottbus
> 
> Herrn
> ...


Nach meinem Rechtsempfinden muss ich den nicht bestellten Zusatzdienst "Unified Messaging" nicht ausdrücklich abbestellen.
Liege ich damit richtig?
(Habe Unified Messaging telefonisch anläßlich eines Gespräches mit der Hotline der TNetBox wg. Nichtfunktion der TNetBox nach der Umstellung im Oktober 2003 abbestellt - was aber von mir nicht beweisbar ist. So viel zu telefonischen Kontakten mit der Telekom).


----------

